

Open Sourcing our Policies - Better Privacy Policies in EdTech - m0hit
http://blog.clever.com/2015/03/open-sourcing-policies/

======
schimmy_changa
I'd also love to see tools like:
[https://github.com/npdoty/privacyicons](https://github.com/npdoty/privacyicons)
in use everywhere, or even a version of the twitter firehose but for privacy
policies, if we were able to get more of the industry to post their privacy
policies & TOS on github

~~~
npdoty
Yeah, putting a privacy policy into Markdown format and on Github would be a
good opportunity to also collaborate on its machine-readable and graphical
representation. @m0hit, @schimmy_changa -- would you be interested in
including a P3P or some nutrition-label-schema representation of the Clever
policy in a forked version of this repo?

~~~
m0hit
@npdoty JSONSchema for education technology policies is something I've been
thinking about and I'd love to build that as part of these documents.

------
schimmy_changa
This is great - I think this kind of transparency before now has pretty much
been constrained to very tech-heavy industries instead of education and
healthcare.

~~~
schimmy_changa
Hmm, here's the tweet that caused the response, might be useful if you want to
put pressure on a different organization in the future:
[https://twitter.com/funnymonkey/status/518554007069941761](https://twitter.com/funnymonkey/status/518554007069941761)

------
maerF0x0
Any updates to the README.md ? How do you plan to push notifications to
stakeholders? Can they comment on PRs before merging to master?

Also, LICENSE file might be good

~~~
m0hit
We're working on the LICENSE file for this repository. Push notifications will
be sent to schools using email, and they can of course comment on the PRs
(since the github page is linked from the bottom of our privacy policy).

